# MTH Dash 8



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Does anyone know if MTH plans to do any more runs of the Dash 8? I am looking a buying one of the six axle NS loco's. But I'm afraid to buy too much 1/32 for fear MTH is going to give up Gauge one. I know that''s not founded but they seem slow to bring out new product. But everyone who has them swears by them and that's a good track record IMO. I am mostly a 1/29 guy though.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Nate,Nate, Nate..... MTH is the quickest to bring new product to market and the most over recent history, i dont think there going anywere, buit if they did, Ray Manley is there to fill the gap..........* Nick


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Nick, Nick, Nick... 

MTH is not going anywhere except up so I agree. They have the product, technology and market strategy... ( however .... packaging ..... ummmm) 

However till I get your Smilies.... I will tell Ray Manley not to support your efforts to builld a 1:32 population of advanced technology. ( Remember, 1:32 can haul butt out of 1:29.... ) 

so... are you upset with me? 

Give me SMILIES !!! And I will be nice to you ! 

Enjoy...









gg


PS: Compound the issue... even out-haul... Semper's steamers !!!!!! 

Now... I have stoked a fire here..







Excuse the pun...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

And here I was just about to tell you how to hyjack those smellys!


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Truthman on 04/22/2009 7:35 PM
Does anyone know if MTH plans to do any more runs of the Dash 8? I am looking a buying one of the six axle NS loco's. But I'm afraid to buy too much 1/32 for fear MTH is going to give up Gauge one. I know that''s not founded but they seem slow to bring out new product. But everyone who has them swears by them and that's a good track record IMO. I am mostly a 1/29 guy though.



Truthman... 

Putting the jokes aside.. 

MTH is not going anywhere and their G-scale 1-gauge line is taking off like .... 

Trust me... don't worry.. They know what they are doing and yes ... they do support their product. 

Let's get over the 1:29 Vs 1:32 Vs any other scale.. When one looks at the ERA's and narrow scale Vs timescales.... I plan to buy to the ERA... I am not hooked on one particular "scale" 

think BIG picture here. 

This gives me relief and opens my doors to many manufacturers and their perception/definition of what we call "prototypes" . 



gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 04/22/2009 8:30 PM
And here I was just about to tell you how to hyjack those smellys!




SEMPER... 

I PROMISE TO BE NICE TO YOU FOR THE NEXT .... COUPLE OF.... UMMM


_can i please have nicks smilies please...please... purty please...







[/b] 


_


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

MTH has sexy locomotives, over? 

-Will


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Engineercub on 04/22/2009 9:13 PM
MTH has sexy locomotives, over? 

-Will


Will.... LOL










Some day you will see the ... ... .... side............................................

Call this an inclusion and "must have" in one's model train world. 

Even my wife sits there in the .... (livingroom) looking at my Triplex wheels, sensuously moving .... 

Not good... 

gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By GG on 04/22/2009 9:23 PM
Posted By Engineercub on 04/22/2009 9:13 PM
MTH has sexy locomotives, over? 

-Will


Will.... LOL










Some day you will see the ... ... .... side............................................

Call this an inclusion and "must have" in one's model train world. 

Even my wife sits there in the .... (livingroom) looking at my Triplex wheels, sensuously moving .... 

Not good... 

gg




Will... got me into trouble yes? I am sitting in a hotel room, reviewing this and thsi last comment was so.... wows....

Sorry and any potential misreads into this... ( but funny ) 

gg


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I purchased the NS Dash 8 several years ago and it's still running perfectly! It was a demo unit from RPO trains. I have several other Dash 8s that I pull mixed scale cars with. Joe
http://204.156.4.209/memberpages2/frame.asp?sid=1444


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By GG on 04/22/2009 8:23 PM
Nick, Nick, Nick... 

MTH is not going anywhere except up so I agree. They have the product, technology and market strategy... ( however .... packaging ..... ummmm) 

However till I get your Smilies.... I will tell Ray Manley not to support your efforts to builld a 1:32 population of advanced technology. ( Remember, 1:32 can haul butt out of 1:29.... ) 

so... are you upset with me? 

Give me SMILIES !!! And I will be nice to you ! 

Enjoy...









gg


PS: Compound the issue... even out-haul... Semper's steamers !!!!!! 

Now... I have stoked a fire here..







Excuse the pun... 



HA HA HA.............


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

as much as I'm into this hobby, I have never viewed them as ,,,"sexy"... 
Will 
we need to ,,talk.....heheheheheh


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Marty you don't think there sexy come on you got some nice trains.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I couple of words that come to mind that I never call my trains are cute or sexy. 

One thing I would call a locomotive is impressive. 

You do whatever you need to do


----------

